# BBS AMG Aero II barrel Question



## Seamus68 (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever been able to use any other barrel for Aero II wheels. Or does BBS or anyone else make a barrel bigger than the 8.5" that will work with those centers?

The wheels in question:










Thank you in advance.


----------



## Seamus68 (Apr 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

I would like to know too!!!


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

If you can find wider barrels for any bbs wheel,please let me know. I have spoke with someone at bbs who said they do not sell wider barrels for my wheels. Bbs rs-gt's but they do make a wider version of that wheel. Go figure?


----------



## Antagon3 (Feb 2, 2010)

BBS LM's are 20 bolt and 2piece, I'm sure you can find the appropriate size out there?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I know this is a huge back from the dead bump, but I really need to know the answer for the OP's question asap!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.vrwheels.com/amg-aero-ii-3-pcs-conversion-kit-p-3841.html


----------

